# If you live in VIRGINIA, where do you buy bulk foods from?



## daisymommy (Dec 13, 2003)

I need a source for things like flour, rice, beans, oats, etc.

I live in Northern Virginia.

Buying in bulk from a place like Whole Foods or the grocery store is a joke, really. They have these cute little bins that are pretty much for display only, maybe hold 5 pounds of each thing, and there is no cost savings.

I need more like 10-25 pounds of everything!

I got all excited looking around on the Azure Standard website, only to find out they don't deliver to VA. 

I know UNFI does, but their prices are pretty high honestly. About the same if I bought in smaller packages from the store.

So, where do you buy in bulk from?


----------



## hibana (Jun 9, 2006)

Look up Yoder's Country Market in Madison County.


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

I order from Quail Cove Farms. You place your order and they deliver to a "hostess" house. You can look at the "Schedule" page for their coverage area and the FAQs for how to get started and how to find out if they have a drop off location in your area already.


----------



## daisymommy (Dec 13, 2003)

Thanks! It's funny you mention Quail Cove Farms. I just heard about them from a local friend too! They have everything I was looking for, and there is a drop off point a few minutes from my house! yeah!


----------

